# ¿Por que estallan las fuentes de poder para pc?



## netmaniaco (Feb 7, 2010)

Ya esta es la segunda fuente que he reemplazado, luego de cierto tiempo de uso  5 o 6 meses, un dia al encenderla emite un chasquido como una mini explosion y se ve un pequeño chispazo en la fuente, ¿seran los condensadores? la primera fuente me duro 3 meses, el reemplazo me duro 8 meses, ¿a que se debe este fenomeno?, es el unico cliente con que me ha pasado eso, cabe destacar que tiene una toma a tierra y la polaridad esta correcta en la toma, agradezco cualquier ayuda.

La primera fuente era generica de 450W
La segunda fuente era de marca de 600W

El pc es un dual core 2.2 ghz con un disco duro+1 una dvd rw+card reader

en total creo que el consumo no llega a 400W


----------



## zopilote (Feb 7, 2010)

Lo de la explosion es causado por que algunas fuente no  llevan un NTC para limitar la corriente en el momento de encendido, otra razon es que el lugar este teniendo una perturbacion electromagnetica que introduce picos cortos pero de gran voltaje que literalmente perfora al transistor de alta. Se recomendaria una fuente que tenga un supresor de ruido y primario con mosfet.


----------



## membrillo (Feb 7, 2010)

Necesitaría más datos. Ubicaste la falla EN la fuente? ej: un chispaso en algun lado, un capicitor roto u otro componente.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 7, 2010)

busca calidad y opiniones antes de comprar


----------



## dragondgold (Feb 7, 2010)

Probablemente ese "chispazo" sea el fusible, desarma la fuente y fijate si el fusible esta bien y si los capacitores no están inchados o esta quemada la placa del lado de las soldaduras para ver por donde esta el problema.


----------



## ls2k (Feb 7, 2010)

claro, si la fuente se quemapuede ser el fusible o.. los transistores de oscilacion del primario, si tienes una con bjt.. es probabkle que no lleve la resistencia de temperatura, o lo otro es que algun chistoso te haya cambiado el switch para 110v.jejeje.. eso pasa y si tienes la posibilidad de quemara proposito una fuente de pc cambiale el switcha 110 y compara la explosion...


----------



## Raedon (Feb 7, 2010)

Depende la marca de la fuente, las genericas baratas lo peor que tienen son los capacitores, recuerdo en el taller cuando un cliente me trajo un lote de 25 fuentes genericas, nuevas sin abrir, con todos los capacitores de salida "inflados", asi como lo leen, eran nuevas y ya venian dañadas.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Es posible que sea una falla de la motherboard la que esta ocasionando el daño en la fuente,algun componente de la cpu tiene un problema critico que la hace sobrecargar y la "daña".


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2010)

los capacitores se inchan por picos en la line pasa mas con fuentes genericas yo siempre sugiero utilisar regulador de voltaje en sus equipos y es lo mas comun que he visto en estas fuentes lo que hago es buscar otra dañada que tenga los capacitores en buen estado y la reparo a un costo mas amigable que conprar otra generica


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2010)

Yo pensaba que se inflaban con el uso... Las juzgaba de malissssimas ejejejey. Nomás 1 mes de uso y ya empezaban a tener fuga de liquido electrolitico. Parece que analizaré mi senoide de linea a ver que tan mala anda.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 8, 2010)

te sorprenderias tacatomon con decirte que en mi casa el multimetro marca 130 nomas por los puros picos


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 12, 2010)

Que tan vieja es la tarjeta madre ??ya que el ESR de los capacitores electroliticos (no creo que tenga esa MoBo capacitores solidos) al aumentar incrementa el consumo, si antes bien te consumia 400w ahora podria consumirte un 20% adicional. Thermaltake recomienda en esos casos dejar exactamente la fuente holgada por lo menos en ese 20% adicional por cada año que tenga la tarjeta madre/fuente o si la pc es para uso 24/7 añadir un 25-30% extra, tambien toma en cuenta si el procesador esta en OC (overclocking o no) lo cual aumenta tambien el consumo, todo depende del uso que le den a la PC.

Link adjunto | http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 12, 2010)

> ya que el ESR de los capacitores electroliticos (no creo que tenga esa MoBo capacitores solidos) al aumentar incrementa el consumo,


 no entendi

no será al contrario? (mayor resistencia, menor consumo)

saludos


----------



## superdat (Feb 12, 2010)

Bueno razones hay y he leído muchas, pero:
- No indicas si usas estabilizador o no. Tampoco indicas el tipo de estabilizador.

La fuente incluye componentes orientados a dar buena corriente al PC, pero, si se la hace trabajar a marcha forzada, no hay fuente que aguante.
Asegurate de usar un estabilizador híbrido.
Seguro que te han dicho que los de estado sólido son mejores, pues eliminan los picos y elevan el voltaje, pero, eso sólo está bien si en tu zona la tensión es aceptable (218 a 230). PERO si en la pared tienes 200 a 205vac entonces estamos muy mal. El de estado sólido reventará y tu fuente también.
Asegúrate de no tener tantos agujeros laterales en el case.


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Feb 12, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> no entendi
> 
> no será al contrario? (mayor resistencia, menor consumo)
> 
> saludos



El ESR aumenta, al ocurrir esto llega el punto en que los capacitores se recalientan y aumenta el consumo. Ademas de que ya no cumple su funcion de manera adecuada dejando mayor trabajo a los componentes que se supone amortiguaria el capacitor.

saludos

P.D. checa el link que deje de thermaltake en la parte debajo ahi viene parte de la info que comparti y la otra es de un proyecto que permite leer el esr de los capacitores.


----------



## superpower (Feb 12, 2010)

En muchas ocasiones el problema no es la fuente ,si tiene un  estabilizador de tensión de dudosa calidad este puede rebentar la fuente.


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 18, 2011)

un amigo me regalo 2 fuentes noganet quemadas y a las dos se les volo una pista del primario.Las fuentes noganet son una porqueria ademas decia tener 400w y en 12v tenia 72w


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2011)

Si esta quemado el primario casi seguro hubo un pico te tensión, ya que solo trabajan hasta 240VAC si se sobrepasa se queman en el acto, por otro lado, el otro gran culpable de rotura es el usuario que si dice 100W ni se fijo y le cargo 200 y si se fijo la lleva al limite algo pasado asi cualquier perturbación electrica y la fuente murio. Luego sale alguién diciendo esto es una porqueria............


----------



## Agustinw (Abr 18, 2011)

algunas fuentes de pc dicen tener 400 walts y no lo tiran ni loco, es porque las fuentes posta te dicen los wats max que tira en 12v.Tengo una vitsuba de 600w en caja y en 12 volt tira 20A osea 240w y en la pc tengo una "thermaltake"purepower de 700w que en 12v tira 60A  720w eso es 720 posta lo que dicen las fuentes baratas no se de donde lo sacan debe ser la suma de 3.3v 5v y 12v y asi confunden a la gente.
osea cuando te compras una fuente lo que importan son los amper que tira, los watts es cualquier cosa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

La potencia es TOTAL , o sea la suma de todas las potencias (P = V * I) de todas las tensiones (+12 , +5 , +3,3 , -5 , -12) , fijate que la etiqueta lo especifica.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> algunas fuentes de pc dicen tener 400 walts y no lo tiran ni loco, es porque las fuentes posta te dicen los wats max que tira en 12v.Tengo una vitsuba de 600w en caja y en 12 volt tira 20A osea 240w y en la pc tengo una "thermaltake"purepower de 700w que en 12v tira 60A  720w eso es 720 posta lo que dicen las fuentes baratas no se de donde lo sacan debe ser la suma de 3.3v 5v y 12v y asi confunden a la gente.
> osea cuando te compras una fuente lo que importan son los amper que tira, los watts es cualquier cosa



Error de concepto y o conocimiento, asi no se especifica la potnecia ni ahi, la potencia especificada es la potencia total, nunca la referida a una sola tensión, ya que por ejemplo es muy importante la correitne que entrega para el microprocesado a 3.3V
En su inmensa mayoria detallan la corriente que entregan para cada valor de tensión.

Como has llevado tales mediciones para afirmar lo que decis?

Vos sos el confundido y mal por carencia de conocimintos tal vez pero es la forma en que siempre se especifcaron las fuentes para PC, lee más informate más antes de afirmar algo sobre lo cual no presetnas por no tener obviamente ninguan base sólida para sostenerlo


Los motivos de roturas de fuentes son varios, las variciones de tensión de linea son una de las principales causas de roturas de la misma, la no puesta a tierra efectiva como deberia ser tambien es causal de roturas cuando se conectan otros productos como TV, DVD players, etc

Otro causal de roturas es actualizar el hardware sin tener en cuenta el consumo.

Conecciones mal echas para agregar más ventidadores, tener el equipo abierto, donde puede entrar cualquier elemento que puede causar un cortocirucito

Y con el tiempo y uso(tener en cuenta que estan encedndidas más tiemp que ningún otro artefacto) hay componentes que sufren perdida de aislación, variaciones etc

Si en la linea donde esta conectada el pc hay picos de tensión estos a larga o la corta terminaran rompiendo algún componete de la fuente. 

Colocar fusibles diferentes a los especificados, sobre todo la avivada de poner uno más grande para que no se rompa, o grotescos como envolver los mismso en papel aluminio.....

y un montón de factores más


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 24, 2011)

tambien consideren las fuentes de decadente calidad y los insectos...


----------

